# Automatic Transmission fluid change/details



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

I want to change the ATF fluid/filter(s) in my '04 GTO. Currently at 55k miles. All highway driving. Daily driving to and from work. Always (well most of the time) driven easy.

i couldn't find any details on the forums as far as how many quarts drain out when you do a drain/fill. Would a simple fluid change be good enough? or do you guys recommend taking it somewhere and flushing out and replacing all the fluid??


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

According to the service manual:
Automatic Transmission fluid and filter (Drain and Refill) 5.3 quarts DEXRON-III

It is suggested to change it ever 50000 miles for normal use and every 25000 miles for severe service. Your description sounds like normal service. In both cases they say 'change' rather than flush.


----------



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

HP11 said:


> According to the service manual:
> Automatic Transmission fluid and filter (Drain and Refill) 5.3 quarts DEXRON-III
> 
> It is suggested to change it ever 50000 miles for normal use and every 25000 miles for severe service. Your description sounds like normal service. In both cases they say 'change' rather than flush.


thanks for the info!
any experience with Amsoil ATF? I think I'm going with the Signature Series.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

All it says is Dexron-III and to look for 'Approved for the H-specification" on the label. I'm fairly sure that Amsoil meets that spec.


----------



## holset35 (Feb 16, 2014)

Did mine last summer used Royal Purple.Have not seen any problems yet.


----------



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

I use Redline D4 atf in my M12 6 spd . Dex-IIIh rated tranny shifts like butter !


----------

